# Arnés de enfase con cable de 50 Ohmios



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 2, 2012)

Uno de los problemas más comunes al plantearnos un divisor de potencia hecho con cable coaxil es la forma de adaptar impedancias correctamente y de soportar potencia a la vez.

Para los tiempos que corren en la mayoría de las ciudades no podemos pensar en menos de 250w y en muchos casos esto es sólo para figurar en el mapa, hablando de una estación de broadcasting en fm. Otros con 40w hacen maravillas. De cualquier manera, nos enfrentamos a la cuestión de los materiales a emplear, y los adecuados nos pueden hacer desestimar el proyecto debido a disponibilidad o costos. El propósito de este post es considerar otra manera de hacer las cosas, como para no ahogarnos en un vaso de agua.

Diferentes temas en el foro nos enseñan técnicas para confeccionar divisores de potencia hechos con cables. En estas aplicaciones emplearemos como magnitud la “longitud de onda” (en adelante, “lambda”), que luego pasaremos al sistema métrico.

Si hicimos los deberes, habremos notado que:


Una línea cortada a *½ lambda COPIA*.
Una línea cortada a *¼ lambda ADAPTA*.

Por lo general trabajamos con dipolos abiertos, con alimentación por Gamma Match. Es una de las antenas más nobles y versátiles con que nos toparemos y que se adaptará al propósito de este tema. Cualquier otro tipo de antena cuya impedancia pueda ajustarse a voluntad será válida para lo que se pretende explicar.

Veamos las formaciones típicas: dos dipolos, cuatro dipolos y ocho dipolos. En todos los casos confeccionaremos los divisores empleando las dos reglas antes mencionadas.

Determinamos lambda dividiendo la constante 300 en la frecuencia deseada, y multiplicando el cociente por el factor de velocidad de propagación del cable.

Normalmente se emplea cable de 75 ohmios para todos estos casos. Las denominaciones más comunes que podemos emplear son RG59, RG6 y RG11. Si pretendemos alimentar nuestra formación con hasta 100w, podremos usar RG59 y RG6, aunque la calidad de estos dependerá mucho del fabricante, por lo que los dejaremos para proyectos de menor potencia. El RG11 es válido para potencias del orden de los 500w o 600w, con los conectores adecuados. En nuestro caso usaremos cable de 50 ohmios para los tres tipos de formaciones mencionadas, siendo las denominaciones más accesibles RG58 y RG213. Esta última nos permitirá usar nuestro sistema con hasta 1000 watts así que será al que nos refiramos.

Cuando necesitamos adaptar dos impedancias nos valemos de una formulita simple que nos dice que cable debemos emplear. Esta es “la raíz cuadrada del producto de las dos impedancias que queremos adaptar”.

En una formación de dos dipolos abiertos, casi siempre, se busca llevar los 50 ohmios del dipolo a 100 ohmios por medio de una línea de 75 ohmios cortada a ¼ lambda, para que al poner en paralelo las dos líneas que van a cada dipolo, se obtenga la mitad. Pero estamos tratando de emplear cable de 50 ohmios, por lo que si hacemos esto obtendríamos 25 ohmios y deberíamos terminar con una impedancia algo más extraña formada por dos líneas de 75 ohmios cortadas a ¼ lambda.

Para minimizar los puntos de conexión y para simplificar el proyecto, debemos ajustar cada dipolos a 100 ohmios, por lo que el chicote de cable entre el medidor de roe y el dipolo deberá ser de 75 cortado a ¼ lambda (recordemos que la longitud del cable está asociada a la frecuencia). Retocamos entonces el puente de ajuste del dipolo hasta obtener ROE 1:1 y cambiamos el chicote de 75 ohmios por uno de cualquier impedancia cortado a ½ lambda y deberíamos obtener una lectura de ROE 2:1. Con esta comprobación quedan listos los dipolos para conectar a sendas ramas de un arnés hecho en cable RG213, con cada rama cortada a 1/2 lambda, esperando obtener en el centro ROE < 1,2:1.

Para lograr una correcta adaptación de impedancias en una formación de cuatro dipolos, simplemente se debe ajustar cada dipolo de forma normal, para que presenten una impedancia característica de 50 ohmios. De cada dipolo debe salir una rama de cable RG213 cortada a cualquier longitud ya que la línea corresponde en impedancia a la carga, aunque se recomienda que sea cortada a múltiplo de ½ lambda. Al poner dos en paralelo se obtienen 25 ohmios que deben ser elevados a 100 ohmios por medio de una línea cortada a ¼ lambda (o múltiplo impar). Esto se repite y al poner las dos líneas finales en paralelo se obtiene 50 ohmios en el centro del arnés.

Ya en una formación de ocho dipolos, deberemos emplear las técnicas vistas en formación de dos y de cuatro, así que ajustamos los ocho dipolos como se mencionó en principio para obtener 100 ohmios y de cada dipolo debe salir una línea de RG213 cortada a ½ lambda. Se ponen en paralelo de dos en dos (en este punto obtenemos 50 ohmios) y de cada una de esas formaciones de dos debe salir una rama cortada a cualquier longitud y deben conectarse en paralelo de a dos en dos, obteniendo dos formaciones que presentaran 25 ohmios y que serán elevadas a 100 ohmios por medio de una línea de RG213 cortada a ¼ de onda en cada una de estas formaciones y que al ponerse los extremos en paralelo se obtendrán 50 ohmios al centro.

Es importante aclarar que cuando se indica que una línea debe cortarse a ¼ lambda, ésta puede ser cortada a cualquier múltiplo impar hasta obtener la longitud necesaria. Es normal que sobre cable. Lo mismo vale para ½ lambda, que podrá cortarse a cualquier múltiplo hasta obtener la longitud necesaria. También, puede proponerse la antena SlimJIM en reemplazo del dipolo abierto, ya que también puede variarse la impedancia a voluntad.

Espero resulte de utilidad este post para considerar materiales más fáciles de encontrar y que se adapten a las necesidades de nuestro proyecto, empleando técnicas ya aprendidas en este foro, aunque al parecer con una aplicación no muy difundida, valiéndonos unicamente de un medidor de ondas estacionarias y un transmisor como único equipamiento para realizar ajustes y comprobaciones.

Saludos de DJ_Glenn
LU5DFE


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Otra herramienta util para saber si esta bien cortado es el dip meter aunque en VHF supongo que debe ser bastante mentiroso no asi en frecuenciasi mas bajas.
Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 5, 2012)

Hola Fredd2, me encuentro puliendo un poco el post con algún que otro dibujito para hacerlo más fácil de comprender ya que por ahí no soy muy claro. Obviamente la primera intension es obligar al lector a revisar otros temas del foro. Sino además de repetir como loritos una y otra vez lo mismo, estariamos haciendo todo de manera muy fácil, ofreciendo todo en bandeja... igual no va a faltar alguno llegue preguntando "cuales son las medidas para un arnés hecho en cable de 50 ohms"...

Lo del factor de velocidad depende del material dieléctrico, pero no necesariamente es 0.66 para polietileno sólido, sino que en algunos casos puede ser superior debido a que puede existir "juego" entre el conductor central del cable y el dieléctrico. Bajo esta condición, muchas hojas de datos hacen referencia a un fv cercano al 83%. El dieléctrico de FOAM va de 0.8 a 0.83. El teflón también está por ahí, un poco más arriba, creo.

Idealmente habría que usar un analizador de antena para estas cosas... si bien en ebay puede encontrarse el MFJ259B a unos 250 dólares, en MercadoLibre lo encontramos a precios desorbitados, en el orden de varios miles de pesos argentinos. Hay otras opciones... una sería improvisar un analizador con un ofv y un puente resistivo, que no nos ofrecería toda la info que puede suministrar un analizador como el nombrado, pero para estas aplicaciones serviría, para determinar impedancia, roe y ancho de banda. Otra opción es como se mencionó, emplear un roímetro, que para lo que pretendemos hacer, en determinados casos, nos bastará con emplear un "cable adaptador" entre la antena y el instrumento.


----------



## tiago (Oct 5, 2012)

Buen post DJ Glenn, gracias por el aporte.
Le ponemos una "chincheta"

Saludos.


----------



## djmasterdj (Nov 21, 2012)

Brother cada vez me asombro mas de cada tema que desarrollan en este Foro.
Tengo tantas preguntas que no se ni como empezar, sos un mostro DJ_Glenn

Marlon.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 21, 2012)

djmasterdj dijo:


> Tengo tantas preguntas que no se ni como empezar


 
Por el principio...


----------



## elgriego (Nov 21, 2012)

Estimado colega DJ_Glenn,Te felicito por el aporte. En algunas ocasiones utilizo dicho metodo,bah cuando no tengo ganas de salir a comprar rg 11,incluso he fabricado monstruosos arneses con rg 218,pa meterle pawer chabon jaja,usar cable de 50 ohm,es una muy buena alternativa,es curioso que sea tan poco difundida ,con respecto al medidor tipo,mfj que por estos pagos cuesta una barbaridad por no decir un delirio,yo fabrique uno con un puente resistivo y un transmisor de 20 w en el rango de brodcast,vhf que es en el que mas trabajo y que pese a las limitaciones que ya sabemos ,sirve para analizar algun peludo extraño en una linea de tx.

Saludos y nuevamente felicitaciones.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## nicolasperiolo (Nov 21, 2012)

hola buenísimo el aporte !!! vale también para cable de 75 ohms como el .500 ? tengo muchas ganas de usar este cable ya que tiene muy pocas perdidas


----------



## djmasterdj (Nov 28, 2012)

DJ_Glenn tengo un sistema de 2 Antenas, segun su manual sus arneses o latiguillos deben medir 3 metros(standar), mi pregunta es que si hay alguna formula que ajusta esactamente los arneses o latiguillos a una medida especifica dependiendo de la frecuencia. Mi frecuencia es 95.3 fm.

Les agradezco de antemano sus comentarios.

Marlon.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Nov 28, 2012)

@elgriego, yo tengo un analizador simple en proyecto... no es otra cosa más que un ofv, un puente resistivo y un diodito, pero todavía no lo pude llevar a la práctica. Hace rato me dediqué a revisar circuitos de varios modelos comerciales y al final todos resumen en esto.

@nicolasperiolo, @djmasterdj, la respuesta para los dos es *SÍ*. En principio la formulita está en el primer post de este tema. La intención de este tema fue la de invitar al lector a revisar el índice del foro, o el motor de búsqueda, ya que varios temas tratan ese asunto. Si bien aca se pretende mostrar la manera de hacer un enfase con cable de 50 ohms, la manera más convencional es hacerlo con cable de 75, que si se lee con atención aca mismo dice como.


----------



## largosoft (May 13, 2015)

Saludos, tengo que hacer un enfasado de 8 dipolos, pero estan todos calibrados a 50 ohmios, no tengo posibilidad de cambiar la impedancia.
Por tus formulas cabria la posibilidad que una de a pares los dipolos a travez de coaxiales de 1\4 de onda con lo cual obtendria 200 ohmios en las uniones y despues unirlos en paralelo a las cuatro uniones que me quedarian a traves de coaxiales de 1\2 onda con lo cual obtendria 50 ohmios? Adjunto un esquema, espero se entienda.
Si estoy errado en los calculos por favor necesito un poco de luz en el tema.
muchas gracias.


----------



## fredd2 (May 13, 2015)

fijate esos links, aunque no hablan especificamente del tema, te van a ayudar a comprender como funciona la cosa.Saludos


----------



## moises calderon (May 13, 2015)

Amigo largosoft,  al utilizar un transformador de impedancia,  para elevar la impedancia de la antena a 100, al unirlos, no se suman, se dividen , adjunto una imagen para que te sirva de ayuda, los cables del arnes, son  de 70 ohms, un cuarto de Lambda o un multiplo impar, si hay duda me indicas, y tambien en el foro, hay muchos  amigos que conocen el tema y tambien  te pueden ayudar, ruego  me indiquen si estoy equivocado, saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 13, 2015)

largosoft dijo:


> Saludos, tengo que hacer un enfasado de 8 dipolos, pero estan todos calibrados a 50 ohmios, no tengo posibilidad de cambiar la impedancia.
> Por tus formulas cabria la posibilidad que una de a pares los dipolos a travez de coaxiales de 1\4 de onda con lo cual obtendria 200 ohmios en las uniones y despues unirlos en paralelo a las cuatro uniones que me quedarian a traves de coaxiales de 1\2 onda con lo cual obtendria 50 ohmios? Adjunto un esquema, espero se entienda.
> Si estoy errado en los calculos por favor necesito un poco de luz en el tema.
> muchas gracias.



Hola a todos , atendendo a la inquietación de lo conpañero Don largosoft aclaro que lo dibujo hecho por el es perfectamente factible , haora para calcular la inpedancia del cable coaxial de 1/4 de onda responsable por transformar la inpedancia de la antena (50 OHmios) en 200 OHmios , hacemos manos de la seguinte formula : Zo del cable = a la raiz quadrada de lo produto Zin X Zout .  Asi en ese caso : Zo del cable = √ 50 x 200 =  √10000 = 100 OHmios. 
Bueno por  haora conocemos la inpedancia del cable transformador del inpedancias = 100 OHmios , inpedancia esa desafortunadamente NO comercial para conpra  , quizaz sea posible conpra cables de 90 o 92 OHmios que eran enpleados antiguamente para conectar computadores en RED ,  hoy en dia ese servicio es hecho con cable tipo "ethernet" (4 pares de hilos tranzados terminados en conectores tipo RJ45). Quanto a los cables de 1/2 onda eses pueden sener hechos sin problemas con cables de 50 OHmios  porque quando posuen conprimento fisico de 1/2 onda en la frequenzia de operación refleten ezactamente los 200 Ohmios en la otra estremidad , como tenemos 4 cables con inpedancia reflejada de 200 OHmios en paralelo lo resultado final son los 50 OHmios tan deseados .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil a todos !.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moises calderon (May 14, 2015)

Amigo Daniel, muy clara tu explicación, pero creo que hay que dar soluciones practicas, con componentes que se pueden encontrar en el mercado, otra solución al problema  planteado sería, construir distribuidores solidos, si es que el amigo tiene  facilidad para conseguir los materiales y una tornería que acceda a realizar los trabajos respectivos, aunque el solicitó realizarlo con cables. saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 14, 2015)

largosoft, decime con qué potencia queres trabajar y te comento lo más fácil, económico y de materiales simples que se puede hacer.


----------



## largosoft (May 16, 2015)

Gracias por la respuesta Daniel Lopez.
DJ_Glenn es para un M31 de 600W. Anduve de viaje y recién vi tu mensaje.



Fredd2 vi los videos, excelente explicación. Muchas gracias


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 17, 2015)

Acá tenes una forma buena, bonita y barata... usá cable RG213 y RG6. Los conectores para el RG6 pueden ser conectores PL259 a RG58 y los enroscas sobre el blindaje del cable, o a RG213 y suplementas el cable con cinta aisladora.

Cada antena va a menejar alrededor de 75w, así que no critiquen ni al RG6 ni a los conectores PL para RG58.

Es cierto que siempre se busca sobredimensionar, pero si todo está correctamente confeccionado y ajustado (y los cables son de buena calidad), este arnés soporta perfectamente tus 600w y más también.


----------



## largosoft (May 17, 2015)

Muchas gracias DJ_Glenn, voy a implementarlo de esa manera. 
Luego comento como sale.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2015)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Acá tenes una forma buena, bonita y barata... usá cable RG213 y RG6. Los conectores para el RG6 pueden ser conectores PL259 a RG58 y los enroscas sobre el blindaje del cable, o a RG213 y suplementas el cable con cinta aisladora.
> 
> Cada antena va a menejar alrededor de 75w, así que no critiquen ni al RG6 ni a los conectores PL para RG58.
> 
> Es cierto que siempre se busca sobredimensionar, pero si todo está correctamente confeccionado y ajustado (y los cables son de buena calidad), este arnés soporta perfectamente tus 600w y más también.


Hola a todos, estimado conpañero Don DJ_Glenn mi descurpe , pero yo no entiendi (no conpreendo) la idea de tu debujo. De la antena conectada con cables tipo RG06 (75 OHmios) tudo bien , haora despues todo arreglo hecho con cable RG213 (50 OHmios) es la parte donde no entiendo como puede haber  la correcta adaptación de inpedancias para los 50 OHmios. Haora , !canbiando los cables tipo RG213 (50 OHmios) por RG011 (75 OHmios) hace mas sentido y tanbien no debemos olvidar que els sienpre tienem multiplos inpares de 1/4 de onda (1/4 , 3/4 , 5/4 , 7/4 etc.....) para que funcionem como transformadores de inpedancia!.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 21, 2015)

Daniel, si cada dipolo presenta 50 ohmios, al agregar una línea de 75 ohmios se logra elevarlos a 100 ohmios. Al poner dos en paralelo, se obtienen nuevamente 50 ohmios... entonces se agrega una línea de 50 ohmios (en realiadad, en esta línea la longitud no es crítica, pero por cuestiones de tener el proyecto claro, se prefiere que sí) y al poner dos en paralelo se obtienen 25 ohmios... que será elevado a 100 ohmios por medio de otra línea de 50 ohmios cortada a múltiplo impar (la raíz cuadrada del producto de 25 y 100 es 50... no olvidemos esta formulita)... así que al poner en paralelo se obtienen los 50 ohmios coincidentes con la línea de bajada...

Como ves, es una combinación de las dos maneras que ya vimos reiteradisimas veces... o sea, es el arnés para cuatro antena en cable de 50 ohmios y cuatro arneses para dos antenas en cable de 75 ohms. Los números cierran. No tengo calculadora a mano en este momento, pero la reflejada ideal debe ser cercana a 1,1:1.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 22, 2015)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Daniel, si cada dipolo presenta 50 ohmios, al agregar una línea de 75 ohmios se logra elevarlos a 100 ohmios. Al poner dos en paralelo, se obtienen nuevamente 50 ohmios... entonces se agrega una línea de 50 ohmios (en realiadad, en esta línea la longitud no es crítica, pero por cuestiones de tener el proyecto claro, se prefiere que sí) y al poner dos en paralelo se obtienen 25 ohmios... que será elevado a 100 ohmios por medio de otra línea de 50 ohmios cortada a múltiplo impar (la raíz cuadrada del producto de 25 y 100 es 50... no olvidemos esta formulita)... así que al poner en paralelo se obtienen los 50 ohmios coincidentes con la línea de bajada...
> 
> Como ves, es una combinación de las dos maneras que ya vimos reiteradisimas veces... o sea, es el arnés para cuatro antena en cable de 50 ohmios y cuatro arneses para dos antenas en cable de 75 ohms. Los números cierran. No tengo calculadora a mano en este momento, pero la reflejada ideal debe ser cercana a 1,1:1.



!OK , si tienes toda razón Don DJ_Glenn, jo no habia mirado por ese lado! 
Desafortunadamente por veses estamos "polarizados" a solamente pensar en un unico modo olvidando en ejercitar mas nuestro cerebro a pensar en otras possibles salidas .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 23, 2015)

Ocurre que ultimamente nos enfrentamos a problemas en la disponibilidad de materiales, entonces hay que resolver convenientemente con lo que hay a mano. Incluso debo comentar que he realizado arneses enteramente en RG6 y los he cargado exitosamente con 300w sin que a penas entibien, pero depende mucho de la calidad del cable y de que todo quede ajustado correctamente porque una chanchada como que la formación acuse ROE 2:1 y abajo adaptar con un cacho de cable, puede costarle la salud a todo el conjunto (antenas/conectores, arnés, cable de bajada y ni hablar de transistores o fuentes de alimentación).

Gente, hay muchisimas técnicas que se pueden emplear para confeccionar un distribuidor de potencia con lo que se encuentra en cualquier ferretería de barrio.


----------



## largosoft (May 23, 2015)

DJ_Glenn ya instale el arnés como me sugerirte y anduvo muy bien.,  logre un ROE  1,2:1 así que muy conforme con los resultado. 
Totalmente cierto sobre los problemas de disponibilidad de materiales y la necesidad de recurrir al ingenio. 
Muchas gracias, espero algún día poder corresponderle por su atención.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 24, 2015)

Lo unico problema que veo en enplear lo cable tipo RG06 es que su malla es hecha en acero (por questiones puramente economicas) , asi garantizar una buena conección electrica por longo tienpo sin malos contactos debido a oxidación es algo terrible.
Debemos considerar tanbien que hay cables tipo RG06 de bajissima qualidad , pero tanbien hay de ejelente qualidad incluso enpleyan double malla y double papel de aluminio de modo garantizar  aun mas la eficiencia de la blindagen , donde su uso en generalmente en CATV.
Haora unas pregunas a Don largosoft : ?? qual fue la distancia enpleada entre lo dipolos ,qual es la distancia de lo premero dipolo en relación a el solo , qual es actualmente la potenzia entregue a ese arreglo y finalmente qual es por haora lo alcançe a la redonda desa emisora FM??.
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## largosoft (May 24, 2015)

Use rg11 no rg6, la distancia entre dipolo fue de 0.8 lambda, el primer dipolo en relación al suelo es de aproximadamente 36 metros. El cable de bajada es un celflex de 1". La potencia del transmisor 580W. 
El transmisor esta en una zona de cerros y el alcance fue de aproximadamente 38km. Esto solo lo controle en una dirección,  el camino por el que llegue a la localidad en que se encuentra  la estación de radio.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 26, 2015)

38km en ruta para esa potencia puede juzgarse poco (en línea recta es menos distancia)... pero puede depender de la correcta separación de antenas, orientación y topografía, sin contar congestión del dial, etc... De cualquier manera, el proyecto se asume como un éxito en cuanto al resultado.


----------



## jogyweb (Sep 16, 2015)

tengo un equipito en un campo donde es la única emisora que se escucha en muchos km a la redonda... le puse 4 anillos y con 30 watt cubria casi 40km en dirección a la costa, dirección contraria no daba más de 15km por la cantidad de cerros y su altura. Antes de esas pruebas tenia instalado 1 dipolo a 18 metros. el cable coaxial que utilizo es LMR400, 25km en el mejor de los casos. Salió mucho más barato para el cliente instalar más antenas en vez de comprar un equipo más potente. El equipo esta instalado en la localidad de los monos (puerto montt - chile) Saludos


----------

